# critique my Test E/ Deca/ Anadrol cycle



## John3brav0 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sup guys I am planning on running the following cycle.

Week 1 - 4 ( Anadrol 50mg)
Week 1 - 12 ( Deca 600mg)
Week 1 - 14 ( Test E 600mg)
Week 1 - 14 ( Aromasin )
Week 1 - 14 ( live52 )

PCT ( Clomid/Nolva/Aromasin/Liv52)

30 years old 205 LBS 9% BF


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

Simple basic... I like
some dudes are going to say you need more test or less deca. I don't prescribe to this logic. Then again I have never gotten deca dick... (And I have gone up to a gram of nandrolone)
it may not be a horrible idea to buy some extra test or prami just in case.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks good bro. Have you ran drol before? I ask because it bloats me more than dbol and I find I keep my gains better with Dbol and it's a little easier on the liver. Just food for thought, cycle is nice and basic and you should definitely blow up either way.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Simple basic... I like
> some dudes are going to say you need more test or less deca. I don't prescribe to this logic. Then again I have never gotten deca dick... (And I have gone up to a gram of nandrolone)
> it may not be a horrible idea to buy some extra test or prami just in case.



I don't buy into this either. I've ran test at 250mgs with deca at 600mgs with no problems. If you come across libido problems with deca just lower it, it's your progesterone levels that are too high.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> I don't buy into this either. I've ran test at 250mgs with deca at 600mgs with no problems. If you come across libido problems with deca just lower it, it's your progesterone levels that are too high.


And the pro side to lowering it with prami... Is your loads get big in case your a porn star. And your refractatory period shortens way up, which would also be helpful in the porn business. But this also has some practical purposes if your partner is into sex. Or your a compulsive masterbator.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 22, 2013)

You know you are suppose to have a 2:1 ratio and that anything less then 400mg or 12 weeks of deca is a waste right? Well who fucking cares! Hell, I've given that advice plenty of times but since I have joined this site I have seen some strange cycles and some interesting advice and you know what...lots of it works! We are all different and you have to try what works for you and you won't know until you try. That advice works for me and lots of other people but doesnt seem to effect dieseljimmy. If i gave him that advice he would tell me to blow it out my ass, but he knows what works for his body so he can tell me that. Most advice on the site is through user experience and that is pretty much all. Yes there is alot of super knowledgable guys on here that know their shit inside and out, but alot is trial and error. So, I'm going to go on giving advice to the best of my knowledge, maybe it will help some, maybe it won't, but I've done alot and know what works for my body. By the way, I'm on adrol now and fucking love it. Strength has gone through the roof. I'm on 100mg per day. 50mg is a great start, but remember that is just my "advice".


----------



## John3brav0 (Mar 23, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> I don't buy into this either. I've ran test at 250mgs with deca at 600mgs with no problems. If you come across libido problems with deca just lower it, it's your progesterone levels that are too high.




I was fine on deca my last cycle didn't get deca dick I was running 600mg Test E 500mg Deca and Dbol


----------



## John3brav0 (Mar 23, 2013)

manickanuck said:


> Looks good bro. Have you ran drol before? I ask because it bloats me more than dbol and I find I keep my gains better with Dbol and it's a little easier on the liver. Just food for thought, cycle is nice and basic and you should definitely blow up either way.




Never ran drol before so I know I will bloat. Just trying it out to see how my body reacts to it. I'veused dbol on my last cycle and I liked it. Good gains, less bloat also took liver detox and aromasin


----------



## Dannie (Mar 23, 2013)

12 weeks of 600mg of Deca will linger in a body for about 10 weeks after last shot. Run Test for at least 16 weeks. Feel free to increase test dosage once you drop deca. 

Also get some caberg if you want your dick to work.


----------



## John3brav0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Dannie said:


> 12 weeks of 600mg of Deca will linger in a body for about 10 weeks after last shot. Run Test for at least 16 weeks. Feel free to increase test dosage once you drop deca.
> 
> Also get some caberg if you want your dick to work.




yea I was thinking about that also I have more than enough to run 16 weeks of Test.


----------

